# Fishing Partner



## triton240 (Feb 5, 2012)

Looking for a fishing partner experianced with West and East bay I go most weekends and when I can on weekdays. I have a triton 240 looking for someone who likes drifting and wading and can split fuel costs. Talking to the dog out there is wearing than


----------



## hightide82 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey my name is Justin cooper. I have a boat as well but looking for a fishing partner as all of mine have moved off. I have been fishing west galveston area for about 15yrs. Let me know if you want to hook up.


----------



## hightide82 (Dec 2, 2011)

Please delete this is not my post. Thanks.


----------

